# attack of the killer plants.



## Exo (Jan 9, 2011)

Some of my carnivorous vegatation......

Heliamphora nutans






Heliamphora heterodoxa x minor






Cephalotus follicularis






Nepenthes Hamata






Nepenthes spectabilis






Nepenthes copelandii






Nepenthes alata






Nepenthes burbidgea






Nepenthes sanguinea






Pinguicula laueana






Drosera venusta


----------



## JColt (Jan 9, 2011)

sweet! Nice post


----------



## spider (Jan 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL plants!


----------



## blacktara (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice.

Is there a plant that eats cats?

If yes, I wanna get two


----------



## Exo (Jan 9, 2011)

blacktara said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is there a plant that eats cats?
> 
> If yes, I wanna get two


Well, Nepenthes rajah and  Nepenthes attenboroughii are big enough to eat a small cat, but it would probably manage to escape....cats being good climbers and all that.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 9, 2011)

Absolutely amazing photos!  Award winning!


----------



## Arachnopuppy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to create a plant that will actually come when you call it.


----------



## blacktara (Jan 9, 2011)

Arachnopuppy said:


> I'm still waiting for them to create a plant that will actually come when you call it.


My pet rock would do that

I'd sit at the bottom of the driveway and call him

Mom would put him down at the top of the drievway and he'd roll down to me


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have never seen this then go and rent it . Unlike most of the silly 50's Sci-Fi that came out , this movie is actually clever and fairly well acted . It takes the flesh eating plant thing to whole new level .


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 10, 2011)

I read the title and thought you were talking about Plants vs Zombies! :}

Great pictures - I'm pretty jealous but not motivated enough to venture into the realm of carnivorous plants just yet.


----------



## Exo (Jan 10, 2011)

BorisTheSpider said:


> If you have never seen this then go and rent it . Unlike most of the silly 50's Sci-Fi that came out , this movie is actually clever and fairly well acted . It takes the flesh eating plant thing to whole new level .


I have it, it's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Venari (Jan 11, 2011)

This is my ignorance speaking:  If you put one of those pitcher plants into a T's enclosure, would it know not to go inside? Would it wait near the mouth of the plant to wait for the insects that would be drawn to the nectar-y liquid? Or would the T try to take a drink of water and be ingested by the plant?

And do you put roaches into those plants?


----------



## Exo (Jan 11, 2011)

Venari said:


> This is my ignorance speaking:  If you put one of those pitcher plants into a T's enclosure, would it know not to go inside? Would it wait near the mouth of the plant to wait for the insects that would be drawn to the nectar-y liquid? Or would the T try to take a drink of water and be ingested by the plant?
> 
> And do you put roaches into those plants?


Well, I think for the most part tarantulas would ignore the plant (although some SE asian arboreal species have been known to live in nepenthes pitchers) but could be captured if the accidentally fell in....especially the smaller ones.

I feed mine crickets, but roaches are definitly an option, and roaches are a natural prey item for some of these plants.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 11, 2011)

The Day Of The Triffids!  I read the novel when I was a kid, and I was completely creeped by it.  That reminds me, I need to see the movie and see how it compares to a 9 year old's imagination.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jan 11, 2011)

very very cool pictures! 

i have have always been fascinated by carnivorous plants but being that i cannot keep a simple houseplant alive, i gave up on that idea really quick.


----------

